

Facebook Updates Ads Interface - kellyhclay
http://www.hasoffers.com/blog/latest-facebook-ads-layout/

======
jakeludington
Looks far simplier to configure an ad campaign on Facebook than it used to be.
But does that really matter if there's still a problem with bots?

